# Red Sea Nano Filter... Broke within 30mins...



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

so... I got nano filter "red sea nano filter" deco art... from Big Als online..

after 30mins of using it stopped working... does any1 know big als online return policy... not sure what happened just stopped working and hasnt worked since :S ugh


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

They are pretty good about returns. bring your receipt.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I used a Red Sea Nano filter on one of my Beta tanks for 2 years without any problems and then sold it with the tank.

Their return policy and additional info is on their website. Or you can call them and I'm sure they'll take care of you. 

Last year I bought something online and it was missing a piece so I called them up and they said I could go to Big Al's in Mississauga because it was a corporate store and they took care of me.
--
Paul


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea see if you can maybe exchange with a store if possible, but you'll have to call and get a return number and set up the return if you want it to go back to the online. I am not sure if much has changed but its a pretty easy procedure.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

call big als online customer line, you will get a number and directions emailed to you. your shipping will be refunded, etc.
very simple procedure


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks all.. all resolved now and all good.


----------

